# Que significan los 3 decibeles



## liadsoft (May 22, 2006)

Por favor, alguien me puede explicar qué son los 3 decibeles (db), por los que siempre se calculan las cosas en los circuitos electrónicos de audio y eso. 

Espero que me entiendan.


----------



## shocky (May 27, 2006)

*Nivel de presión acústica*
Otra forma de referirse a la energía transportada por un sonido es su nivel de presión SPL ("Sound Pressure Level") o volumen acústico, que depende de la amplitud de la vibración.  Es importante significar que la misma frecuencia nos parece de tono distinto cuando cambia su intensidad y que niveles elevados se consideran dañinos para la salud y pueden llegar a producir sensaciones dolorosas.

El volumen acústico se mide en Bels, abreviadamente B, nombre elegido en honor de Alexander Graham Bell.   Tiene su origen en los laboratorios Bell de AT&T cuando necesitaban un método para medir las pérdidas de señal en líneas telefónicas.  El volumen acústico ß de un sonido de intensidad I expresado en Bels se define como:

                I

ß  =  log -----    (Bels)

               Io

Como la unidad resultaba demasiado grande, se utiliza el decibelio(décima parte del Bel) designado dB que ha quedado como unidad "de facto" para la medida del volumen acústico.  Así pues, el volumen acústico ß de un sonido de intensidad  I expresado en decibles se define como:

                     I

ß  =  10 log  -----    (dB)

                     Io

Como puede verse, se trata de un cociente entre dos magnitudes, expresado en una escala logarítmica.  Salvo indicación en contrario, el valor de referencia Io es 10-12 W/m2 (intensidad del sonido más tenue perceptible por el oído humano), que se considera como punto origen para las medidas acústicas.  De la propia definición se deduce que el volumen acústico correspondiente a Io es:

                     Io

ß  =  10 log  -----  = 10 log 1 = 0

                     Io

La intensidad de 1 W/m2 (umbral del dolor), equivalente a una presión sonora de 120 dB, y 1 dB es la mínima variación de intensidad de un sonido que puede detectar el oído.  De la aplicación de la fórmula se deduce que duplicar la intensidad de un sonido (pasar de un valor I1 a otro  2 · I1) supone una variación de 10 log 2 = 3.01 dB.

Es decir cuando compras un parlante te dicen que la sensibilidad es de 90db por ej. quiere decir que a un metro de distancia, con un tono de 1Khz est y un watt de potencia genera 90db. Si queires calcular que precion genera tu parlante con la maxima potencia de tu equipo deves ir sumando 3db cada vez que duplicas la potencia partiendo de 1watt.
Espero que esto te halla aclarado un poco el tema. Aunque como ves no es muy simple.
Suerte. Saludos


----------



## VichoT (May 30, 2006)

holas.  otra explicacion mas asekible del decibelio es saber que el oido humano no responde alas variaciones de amplitud del sonido en forma lineal es decir si a tu oido llega una potencia sonora de 20mW y derepente cambia a 40Mw sentiran un cambio de potencia distinto al que podria ocurrir por ejemplo si partes con un potencia sonora de 1000Mw y cambias a 1020mW.(aunque le cambio de potencias haya sido el mismo 20mW)
 la respuesta del oido humano ala potencia sonora y en particular ala variaciopn de tal potencia se rige deacuerdo auna funcion exponecial asi en el 1º caso sentiras mucho el cambio entre una potencia y otra ( 20mW a 40mW) quie en el segundo caso.
espor esta razon que se  creo esta medida de potencia acustica que va deacurdo al oido humano que es lo ams importante.
BYE!


----------

